

Show HN: Swatchy palette editor for indie game devs - rm2kdev
http://rm2kdev.net/2013/02/08/swatchy-the-ultimate-palette-editor/

======
Skoofoo
This is neat! I wouldn't buy this for $2, though; I think free full-featured
pixel art editors like GraphicsGale can do the same thing.

On the subject of pixel art palettes, this guy put a lot of work into making
an ideal generic palette.
<http://www.pixeljoint.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=12795>

------
evincarofautumn
RPG Maker 2000? Boy, that takes me back. Anyway, it’s always good to see more
pixel art software. The medium is alive and well. You should post a news item
on PixelJoint[1] and a thread on Pixelation[2].

[1]: <http://www.pixeljoint.com/>

[2]: <http://www.wayofthepixel.net/>

~~~
rm2kdev
I've had my online alias as rm2kdev since i was 13 back in the y2k. Its just
stuck with me all these years :)

